# Free Male Neapolitan Mastiff needs new home



## mila73

I have a 1 year old grey male Neapolitan Mastiff. his name is Marco and he is a super great dog. The issue I have is that my husband is in the Armed Forces and is deploying to Iraq for a 15 months.  My husband takes care of him as far as walking and playing with him. Due to his size I will not be able to handle him along with my three kids. He is a very nice dog. He gets along with kids, people, other dogs and is a great watch dog. I really do hate to have to see him go, but I can't take care of him.  He is potty trained and listens to commands. He has had an allergic reaction to a food I was giving him. I have given him antibiotics which has seemed to clear the issue. Please e-mail me at [email protected] for more info. Photos will be sent upon request.


----------



## sullivan

mila73 said:


> I have a 1 year old grey male Neapolitan Mastiff. his name is Marco and he is a super great dog. The issue I have is that my husband is in the Armed Forces and is deploying to Iraq for a 15 months.  My husband takes care of him as far as walking and playing with him. Due to his size I will not be able to handle him along with my three kids. He is a very nice dog. He gets along with kids, people, other dogs and is a great watch dog. I really do hate to have to see him go, but I can't take care of him.  He is potty trained and listens to commands. He has had an allergic reaction to a food I was giving him. I have given him antibiotics which has seemed to clear the issue. Please e-mail me at [email protected] for more info. Photos will be sent upon request.


sorry you didnt mention is he neutered and up to date with his vaccines. As people may want to know. Also where abouts are you. Thanks. x


----------



## mila73

Thanks for the reply! Yes all of Marco's shots are current and he is micro chipped. No he is not neutered.


----------



## Nonnie

Have you spoken to his breeder? 

A responsible one will take him back.


----------



## MerlinsMum

mila73 said:


> I have a 1 year old grey male Neapolitan Mastiff. his name is Marco and he is a super great dog. The issue I have is that my husband is in the Armed Forces and is deploying to Iraq for a 15 months.  My husband takes care of him as far as walking and playing with him. Due to his size I will not be able to handle him along with my three kids. He is a very nice dog. He gets along with kids, people, other dogs and is a great watch dog. I really do hate to have to see him go, but I can't take care of him.  He is potty trained and listens to commands. He has had an allergic reaction to a food I was giving him. I have given him antibiotics which has seemed to clear the issue. Please e-mail me at [email protected] for more info. Photos will be sent upon request.


Just a guess, but from the way you write, it sounds as though you live in the USA. We do have some US members on here but I'm afraid the majority of us live in the UK. For various reasons due to import law, we wouldn't be able to take your dog.

As Nonnie has suggested, contact the breeder - if that isn't possible then try the Neopolitan Mastiff breed clubs, as most breed clubs try to help out a dog of their breed. I am sure there are also some US-based Neo forums who would be of help to you.


----------



## mila73

We are based in the UK. We are American and we got the dog in the UK. The person we got the dog from is not a breeder. We have tried the Kennel Clubs, RSPC and Blue Cross. We keep getting the same answer that there is no room available. I am exhausting all of my means. Are there any other suggestions? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Nonnie

Try these guys:

Bullmastiff Rescue | Neapolitan Mastiff Rescue

www.neapolitanmastiffwelfare.co.uk


----------



## celicababe1986

Hi ya, where abouts in the uk are you based?


----------



## MerlinsMum

mila73 said:


> We are based in the UK. We are American and we got the dog in the UK. The person we got the dog from is not a breeder. We have tried the Kennel Clubs, RSPC and Blue Cross. We keep getting the same answer that there is no room available. I am exhausting all of my means. Are there any other suggestions? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


Sorry... I did think you might be US overseas military, but wasn't sure 

Have you tried any of these?

Neapolitan Mastiff Welfare & Rescue
Co-ordinator Anita Bailey, Wisbech, Cambridgeshire.
Tel: 01945-774281 Email: [email protected]

www.neapolitanmastiffrescue.co.uk

Bullmastiff Rescue | Neapolitan Mastiff Rescue

The UKNMC Website

Hope this helps


----------



## abimais

Hi. Have you been able to find a good home yet?
Abi


----------



## Guest

abimais said:


> Hi. Have you been able to find a good home yet?
> Abi


more than likely the dog has found a home being as the thread is from 2010!!!!!


----------



## newfiesmum

mila73 said:


> I have a 1 year old grey male Neapolitan Mastiff. his name is Marco and he is a super great dog. The issue I have is that my husband is in the Armed Forces and is deploying to Iraq for a 15 months.  My husband takes care of him as far as walking and playing with him. Due to his size I will not be able to handle him along with my three kids. He is a very nice dog. He gets along with kids, people, other dogs and is a great watch dog. I really do hate to have to see him go, but I can't take care of him.  He is potty trained and listens to commands. He has had an allergic reaction to a food I was giving him. I have given him antibiotics which has seemed to clear the issue. Please e-mail me at [email protected] for more info. Photos will be sent upon request.


I am going to lock this in case anyone else drags it up from three years ago, but before I do, I am itching to say something, if the OP or anyone else is still reading.

Have you seen my two dogs? They weigh about 140 kg between them and I can manage to walk both of them fine by myself. I get extremely annoyed when people say they or their wives cannot walk a dog because he is too big. It has nothing to do with size and everything to do with training.

I would also have thought someone in the armed forces would have had an inkling that they were not going to be around permanently to care for this dog, but that did not stop them from taking him on, knowing he was going to be a temporary novelty like a motor car.

Actually no I won't close this just yet in case anyone wants to comment further.


----------



## abimais

Sorry. Ive only just joined this site and I couldn't see which year it was posted. I actually found it through a search on neopolitan mastiffs in a search engine... obviously it's not up to date!


----------

